# fv1 dev board



## zgrav (Feb 28, 2019)

when this board is plugged into a computer, will it work with the spin program to program an eeprom?  (meaning the on-board USB controller takes the place of using a Picket2 or Picket3 to interface with the eeprom)   are the build docs going to include any info beyond just assembling the board?


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2019)

It doesn't work with the Spin program _directly_, no.   

You would use the SpinAsm IDE to compile an Asm file to HEX, convert the HEX to BIN, then use AsProgrammer (or CH341A Tool) to write the data onto the EEPROM.

Eventually I hope to streamline this process, but at the moment this is how it's done.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 28, 2019)

thanks for the reply.  I may need to content myself with building projects for which I already have boards for the time being.  : ^ )


----------



## Sasha (Mar 13, 2019)

I tried swapping out one of your 24LCs on a 2018 Octagon PCB with one I'd flashed using a PICkit-2 using HEX I'd generated from SpinCAD. I tried the exported HEX, as well as loading into SpinAsm IDE and then generating the HEX from there. I even grabbed the HEX from your 24LC and put that on another, but that didn't work. Sounds like I was missing this step of converting the HEX to BIN... does that sound right? Or am I just messing up the HEX loading part? PICkit was claiming it was a successful load...


----------



## Robert (Mar 13, 2019)

The HEX to BIN conversion is only required because the software for the FV1 Dev controller IC doesn't support HEX natively. 

I've never used a PICkit, but if the software for it supports Intel HEX then the conversion shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 13, 2019)

Let me know if you get this to work, since I have a pickit3 that I want to learn how to use to flash these eeproms.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 17, 2019)

I think I've just set up my 44 pin demo board wrong, so it's not writing the EEPROMs properly. I ended up ordering the Spin Semi FV-1 development board, which lets you write to the EEPROM via direct USB from SpinASM, and skip the PICkit. However, there are more options - https://hackaday.io/project/25938-eeprom-pk2 has a PCB you can print which lets you flash the EEPROM via the PICkit, or try the Dev board here at https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/fv1dev/ - it looks like you should also be able to flash via direct USB connection from SpinASM... with the advantage that it's already wired up to be a pedal!!!


----------



## zgrav (Mar 17, 2019)

thanks for those links.  will check them out.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Mar 17, 2019)

Oh dang, this is perfect:  I was hoping to start working with this in about a month.


----------

